# Show us your CO2 Setup?



## tyler79durdan (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok... i'll bite.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice controller. I haven't seen that one before. Do you have a link to the mfg's website?


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Here's a link to my miniaturised Victor dual stage setup. It's adapted to paintball tanks because of space limitations. You can see pictures of my aquarium and my previous kegerator regulator as well.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/h_bosman/4379697140/in/set-72157622829944660/


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Pictures of a GLA Smith Regulator on a 5# tank:


















Pictures of my DIY rex style PVC reactor.










I just sent my regulator back to get the Dual Needle valve/ counter setup installed by Orlando at GLA and will be building a second Reactor for the other side of my tank stand.

Craig


----------



## tyler79durdan (Jan 23, 2010)

kcrossley said:


> Nice controller. I haven't seen that one before. Do you have a link to the mfg's website?


Here is the site http://www.aquaticlife.com/controllers/index.html


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Here's my setup. Victor reg with Ideal needle valve, 5lb tank and DIY reactor.









And a pic of my 75.


----------



## tyler79durdan (Jan 23, 2010)

I like all the polished brass in those pics from you guys. Looks prestigious! ​


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

More brass ... This is just the regulator. The tank isn't running at the moment. It is being torn down.

Victor two stage, Burkert solenoid, Ideal needle valve, JBJ bubble counter


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Left C said:


> More brass ... This is just the regulator. The tank isn't running at the moment. It is being torn down.
> 
> Victor two stage, Burkert solenoid, Ideal needle valve, JBJ bubble counter


 
Looks nice Left! :icon_twis


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks. I know I got the Burkert solenoid from Orlando, and I got the valve and BC from either Orlando or SuMo. I bought parts from both of them a while back.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Sumo's finest*

Here's mine.










Talked to a few folks and received mixed responses. Most replies stated issues with a steady flow rate would hamper a single regulator supplying two systems including Sergio at Sumo. Primary contact with Sumo was with Serg and what I wanted to do peaked his interest. He offered to build a rig and test flow rates if I wasn't in a hurry for the rig. Configured for dual feed Mike and Serg built and tested this rig and personally I don't know how I could be happier with the results. 
Mounted on a 20lb cylinder it barely fits in the stand but running since July 2008 the pressure is yet to drop. American Marine controllers on both tanks with the right tank remotely controlling the solenoid via extension cord connected between the tank controller and regulator. Maintaining 35-45ppm 24/7 through Rex style down flow reactors. 










Two 75g tanks, one CO2 system:hihi:. The drop checkers stay pale yellow-green on a hassle free feed to both tanks. 
Thanx Sumo!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

3 way manifold with 3 solenoids.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's my setup:



And the 2.5g nano tank it's on:


Full journal here:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/101340-2-5g-nano-rcs-tank.html


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

wkndracer said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice setup with 2 tanks!



Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> 3 way manifold with 3 solenoids.


:drool:


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

Left C said:


> Thanks. I know I got the Burkert solenoid from Orlando, and I got the valve and BC from either Orlando or SuMo. I bought parts from both of them a while back.


Hmm so you got the solenoid from Greenleaf? I asked and they told me they didn't sell solenoid's separately so I bought my new one from AquariumPlants.com. I'd rather have bought it from Greenleaf.

- Brad


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

Here is mine 55g xp1 to co2 reactor. 10# alum tank

















Red Sea paintball system with solenoid 20oz tank 24g Aquapod.


----------



## smp (Dec 6, 2009)

Here's mine before I added the second filter.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice looking rig. What kind of regulator is that? Also, what's the small black cylinder?


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> 3 way manifold with 3 solenoids.


show off :icon_roll

here's mine 10# aluminum tank w/ GLA choice reg


----------



## smp (Dec 6, 2009)

kcrossley said:


> Nice looking rig. What kind of regulator is that? Also, what's the small black cylinder?



The regulator is a MicroMatic. The black cylinder is a AquaMedic 1000 CO2 reactor.

Here's a close up of the regulator.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

bradac56 said:


> Hmm so you got the solenoid from Greenleaf? I asked and they told me they didn't sell solenoid's separately so I bought me new one from AquariumPlants.com. I'd rather have bought it from Greenleaf.
> 
> - Brad


About two years ago, he was selling Burkert solenoids, but he doesn't have them in his line now. The solenoids that he is using now are made specially for him and he just sells them with his regulators now.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

smp said:


> The black cylinder is a AquaMedic 1000 CO2 reactor.
> 
> Here's a close up of the regulator.


That's pretty cool. How does the reactor work. Is it attached to a diffuser in the tank?


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Also, that's a pretty inexpensive regulator. Where did you get the bubble counter and solenoid? How about the brass fittings?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

smp uses a reactor. Click on his AM100 hyperlink.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Are there any videos of that thing in action? I'd love to see how it works.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Found one. Can this thing go underneath the aquarium cabinet or does it have to be mounted higher? http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...actor+1000+by+Aqua+Medic&hl=en&client=safari#


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Actually, with a 29-gallon tank, that thing is probably overkill. I do like this though: http://www.aqua-medic.com/reactor_500.shtml


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Craigthor said:


> Pictures of a GLA Smith Regulator on a 5# tank:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Craig,

Does your working pressure increase at all when the canister drops below 500 psi? those Smiths sure look nice.


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

Here's my brand new (to me) system:

Linde regulator (thanks FTM!)
Parker solenoid
Nupro metering valve
JBJ bubble counter
Cup diffuser (in tank)








I'm really running this on a trial basis, so that i can get used to how it works, and such. It will be pressed into service on a larger (75g) tank, hopefully very soon. For now, here is my freshly re-scaped 29 gallon.








edit: sorry bout pic size... still getting accustomed to photobucket.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

wkndracer said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool! How much did the wide screen option cost? :biggrin:


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

hbosman said:


> Very cool! How much did the wide screen option cost? :biggrin:


LOL 
The living room is 16'-6" x 24' and I wanted to build a wall unit with a larger 100g+ aquarium incorporated since first seeing and buying the house. Started buying red oak and cabinet doors playing with designs for a full wall entertainment center. For me two problems ended up bothering me. I didn't want to leave all the oak and $$$ behind when I moved after all of the material costs added up. Also if a 6' or longer tank was installed it didn't lay out with the TV offset to one side so it stayed centered and the 75g size filled on either side without looking crowded to my tastes. If I had built full wall, floor to ceiling even in linked, removal-able sections I would end up looking for another house having the same dimensions later on. Settled for closely arranged separate stands and a tower arrangement in the same finish so I could take it with me and use it all in a different arrangement later. :icon_idea:biggrin: The right stand is finished 360 so it can be used as a center piece or end table with cabinet doors that are now on the backside.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

hbosman said:


> Craig,
> 
> Does your working pressure increase at all when the canister drops below 500 psi? those Smiths sure look nice.


Just set it up and with a full tank I can probably give you an update in 6 months to a year or so. :icon_surp


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Craigthor said:


> Just set it up and with a full tank I can probably give you an update in 6 months to a year or so. :icon_surp


Wow, that's certainly an advantage of using a larger cylinder, not having to worry about that but, once or twice a year. As soon as you see the high pressure gauge move, just go for a fill up. Since I'm stuck right now using paintball tanks, it's a once per month fill up. I got a dual stage regulator so I could run it until empty without having to tweak the metering valve.

Nice thing about this hobby, more than one way to set it up to achieve the same result. Inexpensive ready built setup with PH Controller vs. more expensive dual stage regulator and metering valve without PH Controller vs. expensive custom built Sumo or GLA.

I think for alot of folks, going to a kegerator website, buying the reg and canister there and buying the metering valve from Rex or Sumo and running the co2 24/7 until, you can buy a solenoid and fittings to run it on a timer is a less expensive and reasonable way to go about things to. This way you learn while deciding to make a larger financial commitment to the hobby.

Hey it's a hobby. If you wind up with extra parts along the way so what? Knowledge costs too. I bet people that golf or fish have the starter equipment before they move onto the cool stuff. I think it's rare to start out with the titanium carbon fiber stuff to learn on. :wink:


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

kcrossley said:


> Found one. Can this thing go underneath the aquarium cabinet or does it have to be mounted higher? http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...actor+1000+by+Aqua+Medic&hl=en&client=safari#


Either way.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

kcrossley said:


> Actually, with a 29-gallon tank, that thing is probably overkill. I do like this though: http://www.aqua-medic.com/reactor_500.shtml


You don't want that in your 29g. It goes inside an aquarium and it is quite large. It needs a power head too. My LFS has a 500 in one of their 75g display tanks.


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm with Left_C I wouldn't want something like that in my tank, I'd rather make a 'Rex Gregg Reactor' connected to a canister filter.

- Brad


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

bradac56 said:


> I'm with Left_C I wouldn't want something like that in my tank, I'd rather make a 'Rex Gregg Reactor' connected to a canister filter.
> 
> - Brad


Since Rex didn't invent the reactor, just sold a few, how about some links for a few other inline reactors.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/2958-diy-inline-reactor-plans.html

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/3444-Dual-venturi-DIY-External-CO2-reactor

http://www.gwapa.org/articles/inline_co2_reactor/

And the thread to which I owe the design of my own reactor. Maybe I need to start calling them DiabloCanine reactors or DC reactors or Diablo reactors...

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/38006-co2-reactor.html


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

hbosman said:


> ... Nice thing about this hobby, more than one way to set it up to achieve the same result. ... more expensive dual stage regulator and metering valve without PH Controller ...


Hang on there a sec. They are not necessarily more expensive, but they certainly can be. If you pay retail, they are. You can easily have $300 to over $1000 in just these two parts. 

I've picked up Swagelok and Parker metering valves from 99¢ to $35. Many of them have the Vernier handles. All but one was brand new. I have some special order chrome plated Ideal 52-1-12 needle valves for $80 shipped from Ideal. These are an exception and I had 9 of them custom made for a group order. 

I just picked up a brand new Matheson 8-320 two stage chrome plated CO2 ready regulator for $11.52. I've purchased two stage Victor regulators from $10 to $75. These were either new or in mint condition. I just got my second mint condition Victor chrome plated two stage high purity SGT500. It's body is made from 316L stainless steel bar stock and it has stainless steel diaphragms. It was $60 shipped. I know where you can get a mint condition Victor HPT272 chrome plated high purity two stage regulator with stainless steel diaphragms that already has your choice of a chrome or a brass CGA-320 fitting. It also has a stainless steel Swagelok 1/4" x 1/8" reducer on the output. It comes ready to add the S, MV and BC. PM me if interested. I am not the seller, I get no commission and it isn't on ebay. pdf's of them:
SGT500: http://www.dmltrading.com.sg/documentation/SGT500.pdf
HPT272/270/280: http://www.dmltrading.com.sg/documentation/HPT270-280.pdf

Last week, a mint condition HPT270 like is in the pdf above went for $5.50. That was a deal! Herns got a new Concoa 212 series chrome plated two stage regulator for $9.99 about 5 months ago.
Concoa 212: http://www.ckgas.com/pdf/concoa/212.pdf

Anyway, it's just that I enjoy finding bargains and building my own.

Whether you bargain hunt and build your own or you purchase one already made from Rex, SuMo or GLA; you will have an excellent regulator for our use.


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

Left C said:


> Hang on there a sec. They are not necessarily more expensive, but they certainly can be. If you pay retail, they are. You can easily have $300 to over $1000 in just these two parts.
> 
> I've picked up Swagelok and Parker metering valves from 99¢ to $35. Many of them have the Vernier handles. All but one was brand new. I have some special order chrome plated Ideal 52-1-12 needle valves for $80 shipped from Ideal. These are an exception and I had 9 of them custom made for a group order.
> 
> ...



Stop please!!!! Now e-bay is calling and I won't get any work done.

- Brad


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Left C said:


> Hang on there a sec. They are not necessarily more expensive, but they certainly can be. If you pay retail, they are. You can easily have $300 to over $1000 in just these two parts.
> 
> I've picked up Swagelok and Parker metering valves from 99¢ to $35. Many of them have the Vernier handles. All but one was brand new. I have some special order chrome plated Ideal 52-1-12 needle valves for $80 shipped from Ideal. These are an exception and I had 9 of them custom made for a group order.
> 
> ...


But left C that's because you have the experience. You know what to look for and can put it together. Now you can save money and still get some really good stuff. That experience I'm sure, did cost you to gain in time and money. I'm now learning to save as well, thanks in good part to you. I bought 2 VTS253Cs for $52.00 and a VTS250C for $39.00. Before I learned why, how and where to buy Victors, I bought a Redsea and Draught Technologies regulators. Do I feel bad about that? Not really, I learned as I went through the process. My most expensive computer was the first one I bought. Why? Because I didn't know exactly what I needed so, I over bought in some areas and under bought in others.

I've gone through several T8 fixtures before I bought a T5 HO fixture and someday I will buy a good one. LOL

Sometimes experienced people forget that when you start into a new hobby, it takes alittle bit of time to feel confident about spending what seems like a large amount of money initially. When you know exactly what you are trying to achieve, spending hundreds of dollars doesn't take much thought. If you aren't sure, spending $80.00 for a metering valve seems expensive if you can buy a Milwaukee setup for close to the same amount. I think in some cases, buying the Milwaukee isn't really a bad deal. When you work with it for awhile, you might later buy the Fabco needle valve and you are good again for awhile. Did you waste money because you didn't buy a Victor and Fabco in the first place? I don't think so because you learned the difference.

A hobby is supposed to be fun, you are supposed to "waste" money. Buying new and better stuff is part of the fun. You can't think of it in terms of profit and loss. Since I spent hours and hours reading your Victor posts, I can *now* save money too.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

bradac56 said:


> Stop please!!!! Now e-bay is calling and I won't get any work done.
> 
> - Brad


That's a great comment! I'm LMAO. That's funny!!!!

I'm with you. I have some things to do that need to be complete by 4 EST and it's 3:03 right now!


----------



## msc (Mar 10, 2008)

This is my DIY co2 set up.
Airco co2 regulator
Clipped solenoid
Fabco NV-55n/valve
Clipped c/valves
B/C Hong Kong glass
Hagen mini filter/diffuser


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

msc said:


> This is my DIY co2 set up.
> Airco co2 regulator
> Clipped solenoid
> Fabco NV-55n/valve
> ...


Very cool! Is it a dual stage? The hump on the back is a different shape.


----------



## msc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes it is a dual stage. I got lucky on this one. Was at a yard sale, and I just can't help my self when I see a box of old tools. Have to pick and see what is on the bottom. Sometimes it's better then the lottery. Asked the lady, how much it was and she said how about 10 bucks, and she made me smile.


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

Left C said:


> That's a great comment! I'm LMAO. That's funny!!!!
> 
> I'm with you. I have some things to do that need to be complete by 4 EST and it's 3:03 right now!


Darn it, it's two hours later and I've just spent $50 on parker and swagelock fittings ... I'm not sure I have the equipment for some of those fittings ... yet.

Thanks Left_C if my wife gets mad I'm telling her to talk to you.

- Brad


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

hbosman said:


> But left C that's because you have the experience. You know what to look for and can put it together. Now you can save money and still get some really good stuff. That experience I'm sure, did cost you to gain in time and money. ...


The only reason that that I posted what I did is because you said, "more expensive dual stage regulator and metering valve without PH Controller."

To me, this comment says that two stage regulators and metering valves are always more expensive. 

That's the only reason why I posted. I wanted to point out that they don't have to be more expensive. As you said, you know that too ... now.

I see posts on a regular basis speaking of the 'more expensive two stage regulators' and I just have to comment. I thought the same thing too at one time until I started digging a bit.

Congrats on the three VTS253C models! Great price!!! 

Your 'balancing act' on that paintball cylinder is impressive. I wish that you would post it on the other two stage regulator thread. People ask about paintball regulators quite often. This is another alternative for them.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Perhaps this line of discussion can be taken back to one of the older dual stage regulator threads?

The idea here is to have a look at what people are running, not to re-hash the benefits of dual stage regulator discussion in yet another thread.

Thank you.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Momotaro said:


> Perhaps this line of discussion can be taken back to one of the older dual stage regulator threads?
> 
> The idea here is to have a look at what people are running, not to re-hash the benefits of dual stage regulator discussion in yet another thread.
> 
> Thank you.


But that would require the search function and reading. roud:


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Momotaro said:


> Perhaps this line of discussion can be taken back to one of the older dual stage regulator threads?
> 
> The idea here is to have a look at what people are running, not to re-hash the benefits of dual stage regulator discussion in yet another thread.
> 
> Thank you.


Perhaps but I thought that thread was locked?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

It was locked....and for a reason. Not the topic, but the actions of a couple of posters. I believe it was pasted over on Barr Report so the discussion could continue.

Can we get back to seeing some photos?


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Momotaro said:


> It was locked....and for a reason. Not the topic, but the actions of a couple of posters. I believe it was pasted over on Barr Report so the discussion could continue.


Thanks, I had wondered what was so controversial about the topic. It's good to have a bit of an explanation as to the reason.

Agreed, more pics would be good!


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Here is what I'm running.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Left C said:


> The only reason that that I posted what I did is because you said, "more expensive dual stage regulator and metering valve without PH Controller."
> 
> To me, this comment says that two stage regulators and metering valves are always more expensive.
> 
> ...


I have lost bids on purity models that wound up selling for over $80.00. That to me is, "more expensive" You did point me in the direction of a person selling them for less though. And my third purchase was a lead from you, thanks very much.

I will post the paintball alternative on the other forum.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Momotaro said:


> It was locked....and for a reason. Not the topic, but the actions of a couple of posters. I believe it was pasted over on Barr Report so the discussion could continue.
> 
> Can we get back to seeing some photos?


Is it possible to unlock the other thread if we promise to behave ourselves?


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Craigthor said:


> But that would require the search function and reading. roud:


It wasn't too long ago that I didn't know how that worked. :icon_redf


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

hbosman said:


> It wasn't too long ago that I didn't know how that worked. :icon_redf


 
The search function or the reading... j/k :icon_mrgr Its a great tool once you get comfortable using it.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

hbosman said:


> I will post the paintball alternative on the other forum.


Thanks a bunch. That will be helpful.

Will you also post the link to the adapter?


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Any more?


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

sorry its blurry. GLA choice regulator 10lb co2

Going through my reactor


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Parts for a new set up*

Brand new AIR PRODUCTS E12-244B350 chrome plated two stage regulator. 









Ideal NV









2 Swagelock metering valves (I guess they are tube fitting and I have no clue how to use them right now.)









Stainless steel 320 CGA









Besides the new regulator, everything else is a gift


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Victor VTS 253A-320
Burkert 6011 Solenoid
Ideal Nedlle Valve


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, not a single pic of an aquariumplants.com regulator with the built in carbon doser.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

Herns, that set up is sweet! I so want a Burkert for back up.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

rickztahone said:


> Herns, that set up is sweet! I so want a Burkert for back up.


Thanks!

Burkert is a way to go. Clippard is cheap but you'll get what you paid for. Mine was leaking in less than a month of use. So, Im thru with Clippard Solenoid. 

If you want to have a solid built regulator that will last a lifetime, start building your own.:hihi:


----------

